# We are adopting dog #2...advice needed!!



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

After 2 years of deliberating, we have decided to get a brother or sister for Brady! We are in the process of adopting a rescue golden from Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue. We've had our home visit, and are now waiting for them to find us a good match. Since we want a dog with a moderate energy level so as not to tax Brady's elbow dysplasia, we will likely get a dog who is 4-6 yrs old. We have never had 2 dogs before, so this is going to be a new experience for us. Any suggestions/advice would be most welcome!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope they find the perfect match for you and Brady (I love his name, by the way!!) My mom has a black lab (and chocolate, but she doesn't play much) and I have Beamer! Sadie and Beamer play all the time when I am home and wear each other out. Just remember that it is double the walking, feeding, work, and vet bills. You will have a blast, as will Brady!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great idea. Having two is great. When I brought Caue home I had to pick up all Oakly's toys for a while as he was pretty possessive of them. I slowly reintroduced the toys starting with the lowest value toys first. They are now best buds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratualtions, I am happy and excited for you. You will enjoy having another Golden almost as much as Brady will. I don't really think having two is any more work than having one, I look at it as having more fun and that much more love. 

The Golden Rescue Groups are really good at matching adopters with the dog that works best for them, their lifestyle, and the dogs currently in the family. You should be able to meet a dog(s) with Brady to see how they get along and have a trial period once you have decided on one that can be up to two weeks to give the new dog time to settle in and also to see how he/she is doing with Brady and your family. 

Looking forward to hearing all about your new family member and of course seeing lots of pictures........


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck. Just let Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue know exactly what you are looking for and I am sure they can get you eventually matched up. Keep us posted on this.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

As a Mom to five Goldens, 2 should be a piece of cake! I agree with taking up toys and reintroducing slowly! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doodle*

Doodle

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue is wonderful! My Hubby's Sister and her hubby adopted Princess from them and she is a wonderful dog!
Just tell Yankee exactly what type of companion you are looking for and I sure that you, Brady, and your new golden will live happily ever after. My Hubby and I have had two dogs for 25 years now (not the same two of course) and we wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

best thing you could do for Brady!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a great experience with my rescue. One piece of advice, if they choose a "match" for you that just doesn't seem to be the right one when you meet the dog, don't be afraid to tell them it isn't a good fit. You won't be hurting their feelings. There will be another dog that is best suited for you...
Good Luck and Congratulations!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I totally agree with Baybeams. Dont be afraid to speak up if you dont feel that special bond or that the dog isnt right for your family. The right dog will come along. So happy for yall. Cant wait to mee the new family member. Do you have a preference of a boy or girl?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is awesome! I also don't find it any harder than having one. My Brady adjusted to MacKenzie immediately. 

I have always tried to have a multiple dog family. Getting a buddy for Brady is the best gift you can give him. 

I really cannot give you any hints, except my dogs have distinctly different looking dishes - shape, color, and material. When it is time to be fed, they know which dish is theirs and I think that might help with food aggression.


----------

